# wallpaper removal dif or vinager



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

I have some commercial (vinyl) wall paper to remove.
I've removed my far share of paper but is there a trick to removing vinyl.
And as far as the glue I have herad mixed reviews on diff and vinegar 
any suggestions would be great.


----------



## RC_Quality_Painting (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a tool called a PaperTiger. And then I use Dif. Not the stuff from Home Depot or Lowes but from a Paint Store. I have had much success with this method. But you have to be careful using the PaperTiger as it will leave little tiny holes in the drywall behind the wallpaper.

The reason I do not get it from HD or Lowes is I don't think it has the same strength as the stuff from the paint store. It took me a full day to use this method and the Dif from HD to remove border from a small kitchen. I have used the method using the Dif from Duron on full walls and have removed the paper in less then a day.

Just my .02c worth


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Commercial vinyl won't need Dif or a Paper Tiger. It should strip down by hand. Now, depending on what comes next, be it paper or paint, will determine your next step.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

That and pray that you don't rip to much drywall paper off. I to just dry strip 54" vinyl


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

rservices said:


> I have some commercial (vinyl) wall paper to remove.
> I've removed my far share of paper but is there a trick to removing vinyl.
> And as far as the glue I have herad mixed reviews on diff and vinegar
> any suggestions would be great.


 
Neither will remove "glue". If it is "paste" you are refering to, then either MIGHT work.

Safe and Simple is the only real good paste remover out there.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Neither will remove "glue". If it is "paste" you are refering to, then either MIGHT work.
> 
> Safe and Simple is the only real good paste remover out there.


that's my line ....it's PASTE not glue!!!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

When it comes to vinyl we have always pulled paper with no problems and washed walls with hot water and scotch brite pad to remove paste. No chemicals used. Patch where needed, prime and paint... it really is simple.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> When it comes to vinyl we have always pulled paper with no problems and washed walls with hot water and scotch brite pad to remove paste. No chemicals used. Patch where needed, prime and paint... it really is simple.


 
As prowall already said, this is true


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I once had a job stripping 50 year old wallpaper in a 3000 sq foot home...Every wall had wallpaper including the closets..Some of it was impossible to remove and the drywall had to be replaced.

First try to remove the outer layer of wallpaper....That makes the job much easier...Then spray the second layer of paper with a wallpaper remover chemical...If that doesn't work ,do the following:

1..Paper Tiger it...Careful not to push too hard because the prep work might include skimming the whole wall to remove the tiny punctures.

2....I purchased a chemical wallpaper remover,and I can't recall the name...It's in every paint store I've seen.(red plastic bottle)...I bought a commercial grade garden/concrete sprayer that you pump to create the pressure.

3...I usually sprayed an entire wall then resoaked a wallpaper strip at a time...A dull razor blade type scraper made specifically for the job was my tool of choice....I haven't changed the blade in years.

4....After removing the strip,I immediately wash the wall with TSP,using a sponge,BEE floor mop...I also rinse it with hot water....

It takes patience but just do it strip by strip....Taking the baseboard off helps in some circumstances.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tedrin said:


> I once had a job stripping 50 year old wallpaper in a 3000 sq foot home...Every wall had wallpaper including the closets..Some of it was impossible to remove and the drywall had to be replaced.
> 
> First try to remove the outer layer of wallpaper....That makes the job much easier...Then spray the second layer of paper with a wallpaper remover chemical...If that doesn't work ,do the following:
> 
> ...


this is about heavy commercial vinyl right? Pretty straight forward. Peel off, and wash. Patch, prime, paint.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> this is about heavy commercial vinyl right? Pretty straight forward. Peel off, and wash. Patch, prime, paint.


Yup:thumbup:, some are trying to complicate this one, Not on Paint Talk,:yes:

keep it simple.... steve


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

MNpainter said:


> Yup:thumbup:, some are trying to complicate this one, Not on Paint Talk,:yes:
> 
> keep it simple.... steve


Should peel off easy like everyone else already said.

For the old crappy residential stuff I peel off the top layer and use a steamer with a puddy knife on the bottom layer and paste. Light wash and sanding and your good to go. If your not sure if all the glue is off or not or the last bit just wont come off then use a good oil base primer and your good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> this is about heavy commercial vinyl right? Pretty straight forward. Peel off, and wash. Patch, prime, paint.


I just did a job removing vinyl wall covering from plaster walls. Removing was easy. Actually made a short video clip of it. Haven't posted yet. 

Most of the paste was removed with the vinyl. However what remained in patches was difficult to remove without soaking those areas with a dilution of warm water and a product called WP Chomper. Told my buddy to get DIF, then he comes back with this unknown product. I couldn't tell if it was any better then the leading brand, because I diluted it to rely on just the warm water. It was rather tedious to say the least. But all the paste got removed.

I quoted TJ because I normally prime before patching on existing substrates. does anyone else do this?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Where the heck is Bill! 

I hear you can just paint over wallpaper!









If that doesn't bring him running, I am going to put out an APB!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CApainter said:


> I just did a job removing vinyl wall covering from plaster walls. Removing was easy. Actually made a short video clip of it. Haven't posted yet.
> 
> Most of the paste was removed with the vinyl. However what remained in patches was difficult to remove without soaking those areas with a dilution of warm water and a product called WP Chomper. Told my buddy to get DIF, then he comes back with this unknown product. I couldn't tell if it was any better then the leading brand, because I diluted it to rely on just the warm water. It was rather tedious to say the least. But all the paste got removed.
> 
> I quoted TJ because I normally prime before patching on existing substrates. does anyone else do this?


Sometimes I'll prime before patching. Just depends.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

[q 

I quoted TJ because I normally prime before patching on existing substrates. does anyone else do this?[/quote]


ALWAYS:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I just did a job removing vinyl wall covering from plaster walls. Removing was easy. Actually made a short video clip of it. Haven't posted yet.
> 
> Most of the paste was removed with the vinyl. However what remained in patches was difficult to remove without soaking those areas with a dilution of warm water and a product called WP Chomper. Told my buddy to get DIF, then he comes back with this unknown product. I couldn't tell if it was any better then the leading brand, because I diluted it to rely on just the warm water. It was rather tedious to say the least. But all the paste got removed.
> 
> I quoted TJ because I normally prime before patching on existing substrates. does anyone else do this?


 
The leading brand is http://www.safeandsimple.com/:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Where the heck is Bill!
> 
> I hear you can just paint over wallpaper!
> 
> ...


He'll be around soon, he was at the NGPP convention, along with a bunch of other paper hangers that could afford to go.


----------

